# Phrag Schroderae



## TDT (Apr 13, 2013)

Lovely flower. The plant was languishing in the care of a friend and he asked me to rescue it. I think it's happy now!












Tracey


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 13, 2013)

Good save!


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice! Btw, can I ask what is on top of the media? Is it a type of moss?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2013)

Fantastic blooming Tracey.


----------



## TDT (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, the moss is an indicator to me that all is well in the watering department! There is also a tiny seedling Paph micranthum that has been living there for more than a year now. It was going downhill fast, had lost it's roots and in desperation I stuck it into the moss, having heard or read that live moss is the best 'life support' for rootless orchids, and this Phrag had such nice moss. Well, it didn't die, and is actually now slowly putting out a new leaf!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 14, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice color on this one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2013)

oh, gorgeous!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 16, 2013)

nice one


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 17, 2013)

Extremely beautiful blooming! Congratulation for its culture.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 20, 2013)

Congratulation! Great plant and flowers!


----------

